# What do I need to connect this?



## Marauder06 (Oct 1, 2018)

We're doing a large presentation on Thursday.  I went to the venue to do an initial walkthrough, and while the sound system is good, it is built into the walls with this outlet.  We have microphones that connect, but what type of connector do I need in order to connect a laptop (via HDMI or earphone jack) to the wall?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow.  Flashbacks to high school A/V days.

I’m not sure you can do what you are seeking using that input.  A thought....

Put a felt cover over the mic and test if you can pick up from laptop speaker enough quality sound?  MIght end up with feedback though.

Too bad Radio Shack is gone, if it were doable they’d have it.  For the hell of it I’ll do a bit of Googling.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 1, 2018)

This gives me hope....

3m/10ft 3 Pin XLR Female to Right Angle 3.5mm Stereo Jack Mic Audio Cord Cable | eBay


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 1, 2018)

To @Ooh-Rah 's initial comment, the input is for audio/microphone only.  The link he posted above would be the type of audio cord that could work for streaming audio from the laptop except that it's female 3 pin XLR.  I think you need the male similar to this one:
Monoprice 25ft Premier Series XLR Male to 1/4in TRS Male Cable, 16AWG (Gold Plated) - Monoprice.com

Does the host site have an adaptor cable for you (often they do)?


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 1, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> We're doing a large presentation on Thursday.  I went to the venue to do an initial walkthrough, and while the sound system is good, it is built into the walls with this outlet.  We have microphones that connect, but what type of connector do I need in order to connect a laptop (via HDMI or earphone jack) to the wall?
> 
> View attachment 24303



An NCO.


----------



## DC (Oct 1, 2018)

That’s an XLR mic jack. This goes in it.


----------



## DC (Oct 1, 2018)

Found this.
Sony UWP Compatible Wireless Locking TRS Mini to XLR Male Cable 6 Foot


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 1, 2018)

DC said:


> Found this.
> Sony UWP Compatible Wireless Locking TRS Mini to XLR Male Cable 6 Foot



In theory I think that should work @DC .  3 prong male end into the wall and then the jack into the 'speaker out' on the computer.

@Marauder06 -

I found a version on Amazon that looks like it will get there by Wednesday if you order today.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JY2FJI...&pd_rd_r=54430934-c5b2-11e8-9fc5-2b1eed505d8e


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks for the responses everyone.  Thanks to your assistance, we have a work-around for the microphone issue.

Separate issue but it's related to the same event so I'm going to ask it here instead of starting a new thread.  What's the best way to rip a YouTube clip so I can download it to my personal computer for the presentation?  Our training event in the afternoon is dependent upon videos to start the discussions and I don't want to take the chance that our sketch Wi-Fi might not work when I need it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 3, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone.  Thanks to your assistance, we have a work-around for the microphone issue.
> 
> Separate issue but it's related to the same event so I'm going to ask it here instead of starting a new thread.  What's the best way to rip a YouTube clip so I can download it to my personal computer for the presentation?  Our training event in the afternoon is dependent upon videos to start the discussions and I don't want to take the chance that our sketch Wi-Fi might not work when I need it.


Do you have YouTube premium?


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 3, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Separate issue but it's related to the same event so I'm going to ask it here instead of starting a new thread.  What's the best way to rip a YouTube clip so I can download it to my personal computer for the presentation?  Our training event in the afternoon is dependent upon videos to start the discussions and I don't want to take the chance that our sketch Wi-Fi might not work when I need it.


Here you go:
Download and Save Online Web Videos

I use it all the time; it's awesome.  Easy to use and no subscription (there is of course an upgraded, premium version but you don't need it).


----------



## x SF med (Oct 4, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Our training event in the afternoon is dependent upon videos to start the discussions and I don't want to take the chance that our sketch Wi-Fi might not work when I need it.



Check to make sure of copyright/domain issues with downloaded videos...  last thing you need is to break piracy laws, Sir...  you could lose your clearance and possibly your job.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 4, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Here you go:
> Download and Save Online Web Videos
> 
> I use it all the time; it's awesome.  Easy to use and no subscription (there is of course an upgraded, premium version but you don't need it).



That worked brilliantly, thank you.

Am I about to show a clip from The Sound of Music to an audience of ~200 packed with GOs, field grade officers, senior warrants, and command sergeants major?  Yes, yes I am.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 4, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Am I about to show a clip from The Sound of Music to an audience of ~200 packed with GOs, field grade officers, senior warrants, and command sergeants major? Yes, yes I am.



The room just got bright. I suddenly understand things I once only wondered about as a young Marine.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 4, 2018)

lol


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 4, 2018)

Don't worry it's balanced out with a Demi Levato video and the bayonet charge from Band of Brothers.


----------



## AWP (Oct 4, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Don't worry it's balanced out with a Demi Levato video and the bayonet charge from Band of Brothers.



Demi Lovato is a bucket of hot crazy I'd pour all over myself to quench a fire in my loins.


----------



## DC (Oct 4, 2018)

AWP said:


> Demi Lovato is a bucket of hot crazy I'd pour all over myself to quench a fire in my loins.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 4, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Don't worry it's balanced out with a Demi Levato video and the bayonet charge from Band of Brothers.


Am I the only one who's intrigued now?


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 4, 2018)

My face when reading all of these objectively wrong posts about Demi Lovato.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 5, 2018)

The briefing was a professional development seminar on the doctrine of 'confidence.'

Warmup video:


----------

